# My dog has kidney failure



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Anyone else have a dog suffering from kidney failure?

Jodi is nearly fourteen and is in pretty good nick for her age considering she has an enlarged heart for at least the last two years. Recently she began drinking (and weeing) more and seemed a bit off her food. Apart from that she is still very lively and full of life. The vet has suggested feeding her three meals a day rather then twice as she is on at the moment whilst he looks into whether she needs to change the food she is on. She currently has John Burns lamb and rice. I'm aware that high phosperous levels is part of the problems with some foods and I suspect the vet will steer me towards Hills prescription foods (expensive) and wonder if anyone can suggest anything else suitable for dogs with renal failure. If anyone has had experience of living with a dog in kidney failure, I would be grateful for any advice and help

Many thanks


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Get A second opinion !!!!
2 years ago on a trip back to the UK our dog fell ill, 175 pounds later the UK vet said she had terminal kidney failure we put her on special food and traveled back home to Spain,she got worse and worse until we had to call out our Spanish vet...........After checking the dog out etc she did a on the spot urine test ....swore in Spanish about English vets and their pricing and pronounced our dog had a urine infection.Gave her a jab plus some pills and within the day she was as well as she has ever been,and is still with us today. total cost €20


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

She has also had a urine test and this confirmed his original diagnosis. I guess her age is the reason this has started and to be honest I wasn't surprised by the diagnosis. Not sure how severe it is yet, he plans to do another blood test in a few weeks to monitor any changes. Just trying to start a few things to see if it will help. She seems fine apart from needing a dog flap to get out to the garden! One of my other dogs had a urinary infection and she reacted quite differently to how Jodi is at present. Fourteen is not a bad age for a golden retriever so any further months/years will be a bonus


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Our fox terrier mutt type dog is about 14 and he is suffering from kidney failure. We do have some special food but also feed him on (variously) tuna in spring water, chicken, pasta, rice, potato, gravy juices without seasoning etc. he gets a lot of vegetables.

However the really big problem is getting him to eat anything really; at the moment, the only way we can get him to eat anything much is to use the greedy jack Russell weapon, who stands very close to the bowl whining and dribbling (he does get a reward for this).

He is losing weight and nothing much we can do about it - so now, we have started giving him anything really that he will actually eat. Better that than starving..... 

Hope you find some thing that works - we have been at this for nearly 2 years now.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks duxdeluxe. It cant be easy for you at the moment.

Being a golden retriever, getting Jodi to eat is not a problem. The only change in her eating habits is that she wasn't shoving me out of the way to get at her dinner, she sort of waits politely until I move. I think her going off food will be when things are getting worse, but I will keep a note of what you give your dog.
We are giving her water from the filter rather then straight from the tap and her treats are raw carrot chunks.
We are off to Kefalonia on Thursday for two weeks and will be leaving Jodi with my SIL. I would rather be here, but my son will be getting married there on the 25th so we ought to be there I guess


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear you old dog is not too well.

Give the Burns help line a ring. They are very helpful. As you probably know, John Burns was/is a vet and so his foods can be trusted.
My elderly dog has Burns Fish and Rice, which is recommended for seniors, and she is doing amazingly well. My cat should also be on a prescription diet as he has bladder stones. I am maintaining him perfectly well on Burns food.
You could also ask to speak to the vet nurse at your practice and ask what sort of home made diet you should feed. It is usually a case of what not to feed rather than feeding anything special.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

I have a book someplace but not sure where with home made diets for various problems in l know there was one for kidneys but not sure where the book is, l think l still have it will have a look.

There is various other makes of renal diet waltham/hills/royal cannin but as you say yes expensive. As someone said l think burns do some specialist food but not to sure as only really deal with the main ones.

When Brian passed l did a huge clear out as he hated clutter and l am a horder l lost several valuable items that l think went out in the throw have an idea book was amongst it but will look


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi

Book could have been "Looking after the older dog " ( or similar title) with lots of dietry info for various conditions. I have a copy and I know there are diets for dogs with kidney failure,however book is in my UK house and I am in Spain at moment however when I get back to UK next weekend I will look out and copy anything relevant and post up here.


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

No wasnt that Brian but at least someone has a book if l can not find mine. It was one of the hills publications it was old being thrown out at a practice l was at so l grabbed it. Had a quick look not see it am sorting stuff out as away next week will look when l get back.. No use asking Andy to look he has dyslexia so l cannot pass the job onto him


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Coco was prescribed 'Weight and Osteo' (Royal Cannin I think) by his Vet. To this I added vegetables and gravy. He was 14 and 7 months old when he died last October, quite old for a labrador and a chocolate one at that. The vet told us that chocolate ones tended not to live as long as yellow and black labs due to the inbreeding to get the colour.

I was able to claim half the cost of his food from the insurance company as it was a prescribed treatment.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Thanks for the advice everyone. We are away in Kefalonia at the moment attending our sons wedding. Jodi is being looked after by my SIL who is well used to elderly dogs and has my confidence. We are in touch via email and I am happy that everything is ok, we will have a further chat with the vet when we get back and it does no harm to be armed with lots of information.


----------

